# Show me the best looking low light tanks.



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

*All Natural No Preservatives or Additives*

I have a 110 gallon tank ran by a hang on the back filter and a 10 gallon undergravel filter w/powerhead. I supply 40 watts of lighting total from a 2' and 18" fixture. This tank has been running for about 7 months now with no deaths. It is very low tech in my humble opinion. Let me know what you think!

2 spotted bristlenose pleco 1.5"
1 longfin albino bristlenose pleco 4"
green phantom pleco 3.5"
two fire belly newts
one pictus catfish
8 tiger barbs 3/4"
4 buenos aires tetral 2"
3 diamond tetra 2"
3 gambusia (mosqitoe fish)
4 lyrtail brichardi 3" (4 babies also 1" or less)
2 gold angel fish 1.5-2
a ton of malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/99729-low-tech-tank-show-tell.html

Here's a thread with lots of amazing low tech tanks. It should definitely give you some inspiration.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Familyman, good job on the big cube.

How are the Brichardi's doing in the (I'm assuming) softer, lower pH environment?

How did you do that neat verticle rockscape?


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

I do not know what the water hardness or ph is I do not test for it or have ever tested for it but i know that the rocks and such that I have in the tank will disolve over time, and the water in my city/neighborhood has always been relatively "rough". (i am a plumber by trade) the rockscape is done with flat rocks from a river bed somewhere in west virginia and various red ironish rocks from a lake in southern california. It took a lot of time and patience to get it that high and stable. Thank you for wonderful compliments and comments.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heres my 29g w/a HOB and 2 18w strip lights. I had just moved it and changed substrate a week before so most of the crypts are trimmed or melted. Ill post an update pic in a month or so.


----------

